# latest time killer



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Got to fiddling around with some leftover paracord and some stuff that happened to be sitting within reach this morning. Turns out to make a pretty nice grip and you can put the lanyard knot through a beltloop an drop the light through to attach it, or just slip over your wrist and snug up the sliding turks head knot to hold (assuming you are not rockclimbing or something else where the light might snag) as this is NOT a breakaway lanyard!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice J,

is anything left in your house without paracord wrapped ?


----------

